# Panda Cories



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi,
I just got 2 panda cories (planning to get 2-3 more), But before I get anymore I was wondering if I needed change my gravel to sand? It's acually fairly large and in my opinion smooth, but I don't know cories very well so I wanted to get this strait before I get anymore. And I also don't want to stress out my other fish in the tank unless I have to. What types of changes to maintinence will I have to make to clean the tank, and will it have an effect on the other occupants in the tank?
20gal.L.
4 Pot Bellied Mollies (possible about to take one back, he's kinda mean)
2 Dwarf Gouramis
1 Betta
1 Albino Rainbow Shark
2 Panda Corys (hopefully about to be 2 more)
I may also be finding a new home for the shark or possible getting a new 55gal. tank that he can grow into and will have enough space for other fish to stay out of his way. He's becoming a bit too territorial.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have various cories in my 3 tanks. i have 8 panda cories with a fine gravel sand so they can dig around a bit. my peppered cories are in medium sized gravel, while my albino cories are in a larger gravel. I havent had any issues with any of my cories and the various gravel sizes yet.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Cories prefer sand/fine gravel but it is not needed in order to keep them. Be sure though that there isn't sharp gravel in the tank.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

personally i would change to sand, its easier to look after in my opinion and looks more natural. your cories will be much happier.good choice your making about the shark, a 55 gallon or returning it will be best. also another issue: your betta and gouramie, usally they dont get on, hows your doing? provide lots of plants and hiding places for your cories


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

My Betta, and Gouramis acually get along great. I will often see all three of them hanging out peacfully together. But Derby (the Betta) is a bit on the lazy side, either that or he's old. I certainly would not have put them in with my other Betta, I know he would have had a problem with them. How is the upkeep handled with sand, I'm assuming my gravel hose will suck it up?


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

hold the hose an inch above the sand to suck up dirt, a little sand comes too, but nothing noticable.it looks dirty quicker, but i like that, lets me know when i need to clean it. with gravel it falls though and piles up.can cause a stir with faffing about with the tank when adding plants and decor, but nothing too bad. once settled, it usally fine with everything


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I just got 3 more, so my to little 2 guys are now 5. I am giving lots of thought to changing from gravel to sand, but I think I will wait a couple of weeks before stressing everyone out again. Thanks


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

ok, hope the new pandas settle in well, good luck if you do decide to change to sand.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

For now I put a little sand box in for them. They love it!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Sandbox 
What the cories would really love is if you took their sandbox out, and put the sandbox in another tub of water.
Then add some live bloodworms in the water over the sandbox, so after the bloodworms burrowed into the sand you can put their sandbox back into the tank and the cories could snack on em!


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting, I may give that a try. I'm sure they love it. Thanks


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I have gravel in my tanks and my cories are fine. They might appreciate sand a little more, but its maintenance is terrible. It gets aerobic to fast. And i prefer gravel. your gravel sounded fine for them. Some corydoras, like peppered corys come from gravel bed streams in the wild any way.


----------

